# Angellizenz Spanien Andalusien



## Rockfisher (30. Oktober 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Gemeinde,

heute möchte ich Euch über den Bezug der Angellizenz in Andalusien informieren.

Die Angellizenz für Andalusien wird genauso ausgestellt wie in allen anderen spanischen Regionen. Man geht zuerst zur "Junta de Andalucia" (nicht zur Gemeindeverwaltung (Juntamente ...)
Dort fragt man nach der "Licencia de Pesca" und wenn man gut spanisch sprechen kann bitte auch erwähnen, dass man z.B. deutscher ist. Warum?! Weil man dann zur Bank gehen muss um die Gebür von 5,xx Euro einzuzahlen. Leider hat das Banksystem in der Software ein Fehler und sie können dort nur spanische Ausweise eingeben. 
Dann wird beim vorbereiten der Unterlagen bei der "Junta de Andalucia" eine nationaler Ausweisnummer eingegeben.
Wenn sie natürlich kein spanisch sprechen merken die das sofort...

Dann zu irgendeiner Bank und den betrag einzahlen.
Achtung es gibt Banken die sie fragen ob sie eine Versicherung haben, was ein totaler quatsch ist. Antworten sie einfach mit "si" (haben sie schon ;.)) oder gehen zu einer anderen NICHTABZOCKER Bank.

Mit dem Bezahlbeleg wieder zurück zur "Junta de Andalucia" und vorlegen. Dann erhält man die endgültige Lizenz.

Auf den Kanaren ist das im Übrigen genau so nur des dort mit dem Personalausweis geht, da dort kein Softwarefehler im System vorliegt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wer wissen möchte wie man dort am besten angelt, kann mich gerne anschreiben.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Beste Petri-Grüße
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bernhard
[/FONT]


----------



## Jose (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien Andalusien*

danke für die info.
hab das mal oben festgetackert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien Andalusien*

Klasse Info - auch von mir ein dickes DANKE!


----------



## daci7 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien Andalusien*

Ist da was geändert worden? Ansonsten ist meiner Erfahrung nach auch das "Ministerio de agricultura y pesca" zuständig. Kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an wo man gerade ist 
Der Ablauf wäre da allerdings der selbe.

PS: Außerdem kommt das sehr auf den Beamten an  die pfiffigen können auch deutsche Ausweise nehmen und mit ein paar Nullen oder wasauchimmer ergänzen. Eine spanische Adresse hilft da erfahrungsgemäß ungemein


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angellizenz Spanien Andalusien*

Danke BATman war vor Kurzem ja auch dort unten und kann deine Beschreibungen bestaetigen. Hatte im Vorfeld auch viel Kompliziertes u horrogleiche Stories ueber die Beschaffung der Lizenzen gehoert bzw gelesen.


----------



## Rockfisher (16. November 2022)

Ab sofort alles viel einfacher...









						Licencia de Pesca Marítima -Andalucía- Desde Costa y Embarcación.
					

Expedición y renovación de Licencia de pesca marítima en Andalucía de las clases: costa, embarcación, colectivas y a pulmón. Especies y tallas mínimas.




					marinos.es
				




LG
Bernhard


----------



## DUSpinner (17. November 2022)

Rockfisher schrieb:


> Ab sofort alles viel einfacher...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kommt mir spanisch vor


----------



## Kupfergraben (21. Dezember 2022)

Falls jemand keine Übersetzerapp im Browser hat, hier eine kleine Anleitung: 

Auf der Seite wird zwischen verschiedenen Lizenzklassen unterschieden: 






Clase 1: Von Land
Clase 2: Vom Boot
Clase 3: Land & Boot
Es gibt weiterhin eine Clase 4 für das Speerfischen, hierbei muss man allerdings gesonderte Erklärungen abgeben und auch eine Bescheinigung über eine ärztliche Untersuchung mitbringen. 

Wenn man sich für eine Klasse entschieden hat geht es auf "Comprar --> Kaufen" 

Auf der Seite danach muss man die ausgesuchte Lizenz noch in den Warenkorb legen --> 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Dann müssen nur noch die Daten eingegeben werden und per PayPal bezahlt werden. Ich habe das mal im PDF grob übersetzt und als "Fischlizenz Andalusien" angehangen. Danach wird auf Deutsch gezahlt und die Lizenz kommt per Mail.


----------

